# Old Wood Burner turning to gas.



## HemiDeuce (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all, have been a long time wood burner, Fisher Insert, and am looking at a Valor Legend G3 Direct Vent Insert 739 ILN on Natural Gas. 
I have 1500 sq ft house that I have been heating with the wood stove for many years, and am hoping the gas insets will be up to the task as well.
The dealers don't seem to recommend a fan for these units, but my experience with wood burning tells me I should have one.
Would appreciate any and all comments on this gas unit and fans.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 10, 2012)

HemiDeuce said:
			
		

> Hi all, have been a long time wood burner, Fisher Insert, and am looking at a Valor Legend G3 Direct Vent Insert 739 ILN on Natural Gas.
> I have 1500 sq ft house that I have been heating with the wood stove for many years, and am hoping the gas insets will be up to the task as well.
> 
> *What woodstove were you burning? The max btu's according to specs on the Valor website
> ...


----------



## trafick (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with DAKSY about the ceiling fan.  I think it moves the air better than a blower.  Of course I don't have a blower on my gas stove and if I did it would blow into the room and not to the area I want to heat.  I do have a blower on the woodstove and we never use it.  It's great if you are in the room with it but it doesn't do much for the rest of the house.


----------



## HemiDeuce (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for your replys.
The wood stove is a Fisher Insert that I have modified with a positive damper, enlarged HD smoke shelf, gasketed doors and a Condor thermostat on one of the doors.  I'll try and attach a picture.
I have been able to get 24 hour burns with this unit using Douglas Fir that has been dried for about 6 months.  
I use about 1 1/2 cords in a season here in the Pacific Northwest.
I use a fan infront of the stove blowing into the lower chamber under the stove and exiting the top of the stove, another, on top of a book case beside the stove that blows across the stoves rising heated air.  An ajacent open room with a cathederial ceiling has a ceiling fan, and another fan on the far side of the room blowing into the kitchen, and yet another another fan blowing down a hall.  
I plan on keeping the existing fans except the one infront of the stove, and thought a fan in the bottom rear of the Gas Insert that would draw air in from the front and exit it out the top.
I looks at the Regency and thought it was a very good insert but with my size restraints, the Valor had a higher BTU rating at 26,000 and a turn down rate of 6,500, that fit in my arch shaped fireplace opening.
I looked at fans from a place that I saw on here called www.fireplaceblowersonline.com and wondered if they would be the answer.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## UMainah (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never seen a stove on a floating hearth before. It must be built pretty rugged.


----------



## HemiDeuce (Apr 24, 2012)

Just reporting back on my Valor G3 instal and it works very well.  I have the temperature set at 72 degrees, 24 hours a day and it keeps the house very comfortable.  I instaled a fan in the insert, and with a couple of additional fans situated around the house all is warm.


----------

